# Colnago Victory



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Victory for Europcar/Colnago Thomas Voekler today in the Paris Nice 4th stage


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

He is all class. Really like him as a rider, and then to stick by his team management this off season was unique.

pablo


----------

